# ipconfig /renew gives access is denied



## AirBorne001 (Jun 23, 2003)

Hi,

I'm having trouble with ip adresses.
When users log in to the network, they get no IP adresses.
When they perform a ipconfig /renew they get the following message:
"An error occurred while renewing interface Local Area Connection : Access is denied".
When I do a ipconfig, the ip adress I receive is 0.0.0.0
Already tried a netsh int ip reset c:\resetlog.txt, but that was not helpful.

After 10 to 15 min. they get an ip adress.

Any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## downtime (Oct 21, 2002)

When you do an ipcofig /renew as admin, is it the same message? As admin you may get a message to the effect of not being able to contact the dhcp server. What is assigning addresses, a router, a server? Can they access folders on other machines, and then the address is assigned only once they try to access the internet? And finally, once they're assigned an address, what is it?


----------



## AirBorne001 (Jun 23, 2003)

Hi,

as admin I get the same message "... Access is denied."
My DHCP is a server.
Don't know exactly what you mean with the rest though.

When they finaly get an IP address its in the rang 192.168.XXX.XXX


----------



## SexyTech (Mar 27, 2002)

Hi There!

If you're getting an IP of 192.168.xxx.xxx, that indicates an "Internal" IP address. If you're using a router, try resetting the defaults on the router and see what happens.

You may have other issues with the network, but start with your router and go from there.


Good Luck!

ST


----------



## downtime (Oct 21, 2002)

So if you're getting addresses in the 192. range, they're being assigned by the dhcp server, you're getting the access denied because the dhcp server is present, and the machines are set for automatically assigned ip. 
Are there shared folders on the network? 
Boot one of the machines, and open IE, to see if they'll be assigned an address right away. If they try to connect to the internet, they need the address, and opening IE will cause the machine to push the priority of requesting an ip address from the server. If it doesn't happen within say 30 seconds, to a minute, the problem is likely the speed the dhcp server is getting around to assigning the addresses.
Post back with the results, and a few more specs on the network.


----------

